

Organic synthesis: The robo-chemist - alexferriera
http://www.nature.com/news/organic-synthesis-the-robo-chemist-1.15661

======
ricw
Shameless self promotion: Our startup is working on exactly this product,
though currently launching for a subset market niche..

Www.LabMinds.co if anyone is interested

~~~
kayhi
Very cool, looks like it could be especially useful in creating solutions for
protein crystallization set ups.

------
kanzure
Are there any databases like Reaxys that are publicly available with sane (or
even permissive) licensing terms? It looks like the stumbling block for
retrosynthetic analysis is getting that large amount of reaction mechanism
data, not necessarily figuring out the exact rulesets up front. You can use
very limited rulesets if your target space is as overwhelmingly large as
10^60.

------
Houshalter
There is a reddit thread in /r/chemistry with a lot of good comments about it:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/chemistry/comments/2csa44/organic_sy...](http://www.reddit.com/r/chemistry/comments/2csa44/organic_synthesis_the_robochemist_the_race_is_on/)

------
lotsofmangos
Reminds me a bit of these experiments with 3d printed silicone reaction
vessels.

[http://www.nature.com/news/homegrown-labware-made-
with-3d-pr...](http://www.nature.com/news/homegrown-labware-made-
with-3d-printer-1.10453)

